# USB Festplatte umounted sich und verliert device



## pietglocke (8. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab da mal ein Problem. Ich habe eine USB Festplatte an Debian Server angeschlossen und diese hat sich als /dev/scd1 gemounted.
Ich konnte meinen Backup  darauf machen und alles war fein. Jetzt ist sie allerdingt wieder weg und mit 
mount /media/backupExt3/ bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:
mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist

Ich hab das mit den devices noch nicht ganz verstanden. 
Wird die device automatisch generiert so bald ich das Gerät neu anschließe?
Ich arbeite jetzt über ssh, so daß ich das Gerät nicht immer an und abstecken kann.
Wie muß ich eine device anlegen, die dauerhaft bleibt?

Kann mir da jemand helfen


----------



## Navy (8. August 2008)

Wenn Du die Platte "verlierst" sind folgende Ausgaben wichtig:


```
tail /var/log/syslog
dmesg
lsusb
cat /proc/partitions
```

Poste diese bitte.


----------



## pietglocke (8. August 2008)

super so eine schenlle Reaktion:

(root@erde) {~} # lsusb
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c03e Logitech, Inc. Premium Optical Wheel Mouse
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1058:1001 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1058:1001 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
(root@erde) {~} # cat /proc/partitions 
major minor  #blocks  name

   8     0  312570167 sda
   8     1     522081 sda1
   8     2    2096482 sda2
   8     3   20972857 sda3
   8     4  288358717 sda4
   8    16  312571224 sdb
   8    17     522081 sdb1
   8    18    2096482 sdb2
   8    19   20972857 sdb3
   8    20  288358717 sdb4
   9     0     521984 md0
   9     1   20972736 md1
   9     2  288358592 md2
(root@erde) {~} # 


tail und dmesg sind sehr lang .. kann ich da ein grep drüber machen?


----------



## Navy (8. August 2008)

```
tail -n 30 /var/log/syslog
tail -n 30 /var/log/messages
```

liefert die letzten 30 Zeilen der Logs.


----------



## pietglocke (8. August 2008)

Hier noch die Info aus :

(root@erde) {~} # cat  /var/log/syslog | grep dev
(root@erde) {~} # cat  /var/log/syslog | grep cron
Aug  8 07:36:21 erde anacron[31265]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
Aug  8 07:40:01 erde anacron[31265]: Job `cron.weekly' started
Aug  8 07:40:01 erde anacron[31575]: Updated timestamp for job `cron.weekly' to 2008-08-08
Aug  8 07:40:46 erde anacron[31265]: Job `cron.weekly' terminated
Aug  8 07:40:46 erde anacron[31265]: Normal exit (2 jobs run)
(root@erde) {~} # cat  /var/log/syslog | grep mount
(root@erde) {~} # cat  /var/log/syslog | grep sdc1




(root@erde) {~} # tail /var/log/syslog
Aug  8 08:03:08 erde dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.178.23 from 00:21:e9:04:34:46 via eth0: wrong network.
Aug  8 08:03:08 erde dhcpd: DHCPNAK on 192.168.178.23 to 00:21:e9:04:34:46 via eth0
Aug  8 08:03:08 erde kernel: FW REJECT (input): IN=br0 OUT= PHYSIN=eth0 PHYSOUT=tap0 MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:14:6c:51:26:a2:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=281 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=32 ID=7319 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=67 DPT=68 LEN=261 
Aug  8 08:03:08 erde dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:21:e9:04:34:46 via eth0: network 192.168.1/24: no free leases
Aug  8 08:03:09 erde dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:21:e9:04:34:46 via eth0: network 192.168.1/24: no free leases
Aug  8 08:03:10 erde dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.100 (192.168.1.1) from 00:21:e9:04:34:46 via eth0: unknown lease 192.168.1.100.
Aug  8 08:03:11 erde dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.100 (192.168.1.1) from 00:21:e9:04:34:46 via eth0: unknown lease 192.168.1.100.
Aug  8 08:09:01 erde /USR/SBIN/CRON[31860]: (root) CMD (  [ -d /var/lib/php4 ] && find /var/lib/php4/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php4/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
Aug  8 08:09:01 erde /USR/SBIN/CRON[31861]: (root) CMD (  [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
Aug  8 08:16:59 erde kernel: FW INVALID STATE: IN=br0 OUT=br0 PHYSIN=eth0 PHYSOUT=tap0 SRC=84.53.182.138 DST=192.168.1.100 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=59 ID=48795 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=50175 WINDOW=6432 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0 OPT (0101080A2B24B2371A57C4B2) 
(root@erde) {~} # 


und dmesg:
ca . 200 Einträge dieser Art:
...
/dev/vmmon[24228]: host clock rate change request 83 -> 1043
/dev/vmmon[24228]: host clock rate change request 1043 -> 83
...
und ein paar von meinem VPN: dieser Art:
FW REJECT (input): IN=br0 OUT= PHYSIN=eth0 PHYSOUT=tap0 MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:14:6c:51:26:a2:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=272 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=32 ID=47806 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=67 DPT=68 LEN=252 
FW REJECT (input): IN=br0 OUT= PHYSIN=eth0 PHYSOUT=tap0 MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:14:6c:51:26:a2:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=272 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=32 ID=47806 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=67 DPT=68 LEN=252 
FW REJECT (input): IN=br0 OUT= PHYSIN=eth0 PHYSOUT=tap0 MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:14:6c:51:26:a2:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=281 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=32 ID=7319 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=67 DPT=68 LEN=261 
FW INVALID STATE: IN=br0 OUT=br0 PHYSIN=eth0 PHYSOUT=tap0 SRC=84.53.182.138 DST=192.168.1.100 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=59 ID=48795 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=50175 WINDOW=6432 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0 OPT (0101080A2B24B2371A57C4B2)


----------



## pietglocke (8. August 2008)

(root@erde) {~} # tail -n 30 /var/log/messagesAug  8 07:40:46 erde syslogd 1.4.1#18: restart.
Aug  8 08:03:08 erde dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.178.23 from 00:21:e9:04:34:46 via eth0: wrong network.
Aug  8 08:03:08 erde dhcpd: DHCPNAK on 192.168.178.23 to 00:21:e9:04:34:46 via eth0
Aug  8 08:03:10 erde dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.100 (192.168.1.1) from 00:21:e9:04:34:46 via eth0: unknown lease 192.168.1.100.
Aug  8 08:03:11 erde dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.100 (192.168.1.1) from 00:21:e9:04:34:46 via eth0: unknown lease 192.168.1.100.
Aug  8 08:25:44 erde -- MARK --
Aug  8 08:29:52 erde dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:11:5b:e6:5d:49 via eth0
Aug  8 08:29:52 erde dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.9 to 00:11:5b:e6:5d:49 via eth0
Aug  8 08:29:52 erde dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.9 (192.168.1.60) from 00:11:5b:e6:5d:49 via eth0
Aug  8 08:29:52 erde dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.1.9 to 00:11:5b:e6:5d:49 via eth0
(root@erde) {~} #


----------



## Navy (8. August 2008)

Das sind dir Ausgaben direkt nachdem Du die Platte verlierst?

Welche Platten umspannt Dein Raid (md0 - md2)?
Wenn Du 
	
	
	



```
mount
```
 eingibst, ist der mountpoint noch aktiv?


----------



## pietglocke (8. August 2008)

wann die Platte verloren gegangen ist, kann ich nicht mit gewissheit sagen. Ich habe vorgestern dei platte gemounted und in cron ein backup für die vmware eingreichtet und heute morgen nachgescahut ob es angekommen ist. Da war  allerdings unter dem Mountpoint nichts mehr vorhanden.

Das Raid umfasst 2 interne Festplatten /dev/md0 und md1 mit je 4 Partition 

(root@erde) {~} # mount -l
/dev/md1 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro) [root_20gb]
tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)
/dev/md0 on /boot type ext3 (rw,noatime) [boot_500mb]
/dev/md2 on /srv type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,acl,errors=remount-ro) [data_275gb]
(root@erde) {~} # 
(root@erde) {~} # 
(root@erde) {~} # 
(root@erde) {~} # 
(root@erde) {~} # more /etc/fstab
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <device> <mount point>  <type>      <options>                                               <dump>  <pass>
proc       /proc          proc        defaults                                                0       0
/dev/md1   /              ext3        defaults,noatime,errors=remount-ro                      0       1
/dev/md0   /boot          ext3        defaults,noatime                                        0       2
#/dev/md2   /media/data    ext3        defaults,acl,noatime,nodev,nosuid,errors=remount-ro     0       2
/dev/md2   /srv           ext3        defaults,acl,noatime,nodev,nosuid,errors=remount-ro     0       0
/dev/sda2  none           swap        sw                                                      0       0
/dev/sdb2  none           swap        sw                                                      0       0
/dev/hda   /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660 user,noauto                                             0       0
/dev/sdc1   /media/backupExt3           ext3        defaults,acl,noatime,nodev,nosuid,errors=remount-ro     0       0
(root@erde) {~} # 

Noch ein Frage:
Wie ist das mit den devices. Werden diese beim Anschließen einer USB Platte erzeugt?
Wie kann ich ein dev für eine usb Fetsplatte dauerhaft erzeugen?
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Navy (8. August 2008)

Ohne die entsprechenden Einträgen in den Logfiles beim Verschwinden der Platte ist schwer herauszufinden was genau da passiert ist.  Da die Geräte am USB-Hub noch erkannt werden gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten...

Mach doch mal bitte ein 
	
	
	



```
/etc/init.d/udev restart
```
 und versuche die Platte erneut zu mounten. Udev ist bei aktuellen Distributionen für die Erzeugung der /dev/-Einträge verantwortlich (früher war devfs).


----------



## pietglocke (8. August 2008)

(root@erde) {~} # /etc/init.d/udev restart
Stopping the hotplug events dispatcher: udevd.
Starting the hotplug events dispatcher: udevd.


(root@erde) {~} # mount /media/backupExt3/
mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist


----------

